# eine lange Geschichte



## Throphol (6. Sep. 2020)

Bin gerade bei Euch angekommen. Komme aus der Welt derer, die entweder mit dem Thema ihr Geld verdienen und derer, die sich hinter ihren "Meister" stellen und nichts von dem was er sagt und verkauft in Frage stellen.

Ich betreibe meinen  Schwimmteich, mir dem ich schon so ziemlich alles angestellt habe was man im Schwimmteichbau machen kann (aber besser sein lassen sollte), mittlerweile  völlig ohne Biozone. Wenn es auch nicht so aussieht, denn direkt nebenan ist ein Koiteich, der reichlich Pflanzen hat und alles was ein Biotop so braucht. Das wächst irgendwie ineinander, aber die verschiedenen "Wässer" haben (fast) keine Berührungspunkte. Das tolle ist, dass es so - ohne Biozone - zum ersten mal perfekt funktioniert. Daran schließt sich das Problem, dass alle, die mit viel Aufwand Biozonen bauen, keine Gesprächspartner sind. Sie wollen das gar nicht hören - kann ich irgendwo verstehen, habe ja selbst viel Zeit in diese Techniken gesteckt.

Ich setze jetzt ein paar Fotos rein. Das sind alte dabei (17 Jahre+), aber auch neuere. Je sauberer das Wasser desto neuer die Fotos und desto weniger Arbeit damit. 

Wer hat Erfahrungen mit "ohne Biozone"?


----------



## siegbert (6. Sep. 2020)

Biozone ist so eine Sache für sich, meistens trauen sich da nur echte Enthusiasten und Fachleute ran


----------



## Rhz69 (7. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Trophol,

Willkommen hier im Forum, mit nem Vornahmen ist es meist etwas netter. Ich hege un Pflege zwar meinen Pflanzenfilter, aber ich finde das spannend, wie du das machst. Ich habe mich bei einigen Diskussionen im Forum schon gefragt, ob es bei machen Ausgangsbedingungen auch ohne geht. Vielleicht eine Diskussion für dich, die hier neulich lief:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/schwimmteich-ohne-pflanzen-und-ohne-technik.51221/

Allerdings sehe ich auf den Fotos mal einen Skimmer und einen Sauger, ist das alles an Technik? Ohne Biozone heisst ja nicht ohne Technik. Man redet ja so gerne an einander vorbei. Mich würde dann interessieren, was für Wasser du nimmst und ob du Wasserwechsel machst.

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## krallowa (7. Sep. 2020)

Hallo und herzlich willkommen,

das Besondere an einem Schwimmteich ist doch, das da auch Pflanzen oder zumindest ein Regenerationsbereich vorhanden ist.
Ansonsten ist es ein Pool.
Das was du da hast ist für mich ein in die Natur eingelassener Pool, mit POOL-Sauger und Skimmer und was du noch so an Technik versteckt hast.

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Sternenstaub (7. Sep. 2020)

HalloTropol,
willkommen hier bei uns
einen schönen Pool (Teich) hast du da vor allen Dingen das Drumherum gefällt mir ausnehmend gut.


----------



## Ida17 (7. Sep. 2020)

Moin,



Throphol schrieb:


> Daran schließt sich das Problem, dass alle, die mit viel Aufwand Biozonen bauen, keine Gesprächspartner sind.


Wie muss man dieses Argument nun verstehen? 
Es kommt doch ganz darauf an welcher "Teichfront" man angehört: Naturpool, naturnaher Teich, Schwimmteich, Koiteich oder gar ein Mix aus alldem. 
Der Teich auf dem ersten Bild sieht wirklich nach Mocke aus, war der damals ohne Technik betrieben?

Glasklares Wasser funktioniert auch mit "Biozone", das Teichmanagement ist dabei entscheident ob und wie schnell totes Geäst rausgeholt wird und wie der Filterprozess an sich aufgebaut ist


----------



## Throphol (7. Sep. 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich will mal versuchen meinen Standpunkt zu erklären.

Ich mag es, wenn Grün am Wasser steht, wenn ich irgendwo Fische sehe und Molch, __ Frösche. Ich (vor allem meine Mädels (Frau und Tochter) mögen es aber auch in klarem Wasser mit hellem Beckengrund zu schwimmen. Und ich mag kein Chlor, Brom, Kupfer, Silber oder was auch immer man in normalen Pools zu Abtötung jeglichen Lebens einsetzt.  

Meine aktuelle Lösung kommt dem schon sehr nahe. Ich habe zwei Teiche, die direkt nebeneinander liegen, aber keine Verbindung haben. Der eine bildet das Ufer des anderen. Alles grün - bis auf die Holzstege, die zum baden (gehen) nicht schlecht sind. 


@Rudiger   nennt mich Wolf - bin einer aus der Gang: Wolf-gang
 ich heOk


----------



## Throphol (7. Sep. 2020)

Bin irgendwie hängengeblieben....

Ich habe mir das Video angesehen. Glaube nicht, dass das funktioniert. Dafür sehe ich einen Grund: 3m oder 4m Wassertiefe reichen nicht. Bei + 10m würde ich die Sache glauben. Wir müssen in unseren kleinen Gewässern ein komplexes Biosystem nachbauen. Die Hauptaufgabe ist, einen Bereich zum Abbau der organischen Substanzen etc. herzustellen, der aus Nährstoffen Mineralien macht, die - zumindest eine Zeit lang - nicht von Wasserpflanzen aufgenommen werden können. Solche Prozesse laufen ohne Licht und das hat man noch in 4 m Wassertiefe. Die Abbauprodukte der lichtdurchfluteten Zonen müssen entweder ganz nach unten oder am besten direkt aus dem System. Dann könnte es auf Dauer allerdings Probleme mit allen Pflanzen geben, weil keine Nährstoffe mehr da sind (Bergsee).

Ja - Skimmer, etc. gibt es - und noch einiges mehr, aber keine Pflanzenzone oder Kiesfilter oder ähnliches. Alles zu jeder Zeit einzusehen und einfach zu reinigen - am liebsten gar nicht reinigen.

Ralf
Pool - na ja. Wenn Du das erste Foto ansiehst - würdest Du das Pool nennen? Sicher nicht oder? Die letzen Fotos zeigen das gleiche Becken nur sind die Pflanzen größer und das Wasser ist sauber. Warum ist es dann ein Pool? Nur weil das Wasser sauber ist?

Ida
Teichmanagement - das ist das eigentliche Thema, denn mit viel Arbeit wird es jeder schaffen - na - fast jeder. Also Erfolg mit wenig Arbeit und möglichst wenig Kosten.


Mein Synonym kommt von "Trophloytische Zone" (das "h" ist nur für die bessere Optik). Dieser Bereich eines Gewässers ist total langweilig, weil man ja nichts sieht und könnte man es sehen, so wäre es nicht spannend oder gar schön. Dennoch muss es sein. Es ist die Zone, die wir in unseren Teichen brauchen, aber nicht haben. Da kommt man auf die tollsten Ideen, meist ohne zu wissen was man eigentlich tun muss. Pflanzen  verbrauchen Nährstoffe - ok , aber dann verwelken sie und haben noch Stickstoff aufgenommen (aus der Luft) und CO2 auch und das ist nicht gut für unser Wasser. Die Mikroorganismen müssen es richten. Können sie auch, aber allein die Tatsache, dass wir Jahreszeiten mit recht unterschiedlichen Temperaturen und Sonneneinstrahlungen haben, führt dazu, dass das mal klappt und mal nicht. In meinen Augen kann das nur zu einer Konsequenz führen, wenn man ein kleines Gewässer sauber halten will (aber lebendig). Die Nährstoffe müssen aus dem Wasser - auch ohne Mikroorganismen. Einen kleinen Rest dürfen sie auch bei mir entsorgen. Der Hauptteil wird - einfach - abgesaugt, gefiltert und wieder zugeführt. Absaugen natürlich unten, weil das ganze ungeliebte Zeug nach unten sinkt (Sediment). Leider ist das nicht so einfach, weil es so fein ist, dass man es kaum gefiltert bekommt. Aber es geht. 

Das wäre es erst einmal für heute - Ich versuche jetzt mal eine Galerie zum Leben zu erwecken...

Aus der Tiefe des Sees grüßt Euch "Throphoool"


----------



## Throphol (8. Sep. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Trophol,
> 
> Willkommen hier im Forum, mit nem Vornahmen ist es meist etwas netter. Ich hege un Pflege zwar meinen Pflanzenfilter, aber ich finde das spannend, wie du das machst. Ich habe mich bei einigen Diskussionen im Forum schon gefragt, ob es bei machen Ausgangsbedingungen auch ohne geht. Vielleicht eine Diskussion für dich, die hier neulich lief:
> 
> ...



Hallo Rüdiger,

Du fragtes speziell nach dem Wasser. Ich nehme Brunnenwasser, das ok ist. Stickstoff, Schwefel, Eisen und Phosphat - alles im Rahmen, aber nicht so, dass das Wasser auf Dauer klar bliebe. Ich habe vor ein paar Jahren mal die Keime checken lassen (Teich). Da waren reichlich Legionellen drin, Streptokokken weniger aber Pseudomonas auch zu viele. Seitdem läuft das Wasser des Bodensaugers über eine UV-Anlage (natürlich nur wenn er an ist) und die Werte sind alle =  besser gehts nicht.  Ich habe ein paar Kilo Zeolith in den Filtern (ca. 20kg), dann noch ein Erz aus der Eifel, dass sich Ferrosorp nennt. Wie der Name schon sagt eine Eisenverbindung, die aber keine braunen Ränder hinterlässt, aber dennoch Phosphat bindet. Das war es dann auch schon. Phosphat ist ja bekanntlich der Wachstumsbegrenzer - oder -Beschleuniger im Teich. Ich messe in ppb, weil ppm zu ungenau ist. Eigentlich gibt es dafür nur Messgeräte für Salzwasser, aber man sagte mir (und so scheint es auch), dass es für Süßwasser auch geht, nur die Werte nicht 1:1 stimmen - der Vergleich ist interessant. Da ist auf jeden Fall so gut wie kein Phosphat drin. Das ist der Trick an der Sache. Trotzdem würde - wenn auch nicht mehr direkt verwertbar weil mineralisiert - das Phosphat im Teich verbleiben, wenn ich es nicht herausholen würde. Es verbindet sich auch mit dem Kalk im Wasser, was dazu führt, dass die Härte schwindet, was nicht nur gut ist (aber keine Probleme).  Ich sauge den Boden ab und schicke das Saugwasser durch verschiedene Filter, so dass es beim zurücklaufen sauber ist. Ich würde halt gern jemanden hier treffen, der das ähnlich macht - und dann sicher noch die ein oder andere Erfahrung gemacht hat. Mein technischer Biofilter ist vergleichsweise klein: ca. 50 Schaumpatronen und eine Kammer mit Bioballs; Pumpe kann 11.500l/Std und schafft hier ca. 8.000l/Std. Gereinigt wird der Filter einmal im Jahr. 
Da ich das Saugsystem im Winter abschalte (der normale Filter bleibt an), muss ich Blätter etc. im Frühjahr rausholen (das schafft der Skimmer nicht allein). Da setze ich den Garten unter Wasser und kontrolliere die Abdichtung. Dann sauber machen und neues Wasser rein und fertig. Kostet 7€ - hab ich mal ausgerechnet. Der Sauger im Winter wäre viel teurer. Ich brauche für ihn auch Verbrauchsmaterial (Vliesfilter) und die Saugpumpe hat 500 Watt.

Diese riesigen Kiesfilter und Biozonen sind doch ein Wahnsinns Aufwand. Habe ich alles nicht - dafür aber Top-Wasser. Für Pflanzen ist das dann etwas schwierig; darum gibt es das Biotop für die Kois. Beides zusammen ist dann wirklich schön und zum Schwimmen ist klares Wasser und ein heller Untergrund, der nicht schmiert, eine tolle Sache.  

LG Wolf.


----------



## Sonnengruesser (9. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Wer hat Erfahrungen mit "ohne Biozone"?


Hallo Wolf, nach deinem 9. Post in diesem Thread wird mir so langsam klar was du eigentlich meinst.
Es gibt viele hier im Forum, die "ohne Biozone" bauen. Dein Fall (ohne Chlor, ohne Pflanzen mit aufwändigem Filter) ist ein Naturpool Typ 5, Erklärung z.B. hier. Natürlich funktioniert das, so sind auch viele Koiteiche umgesetzt.

Typ 4 mit Kiesschüttung (ich denke, das meinst du mit Biozone) wird hier im Forum abgeraten, weil der Kies verschmutzt. Da sind hier viele deiner Meinung.
Typen 1-3 werden hier auch oft beschrieben und geplant, weil viele gerne Pflanzen haben wollen, nach kurzer Suche würde ich sagen, die meisten hier bauen Typ 1-3.

Ich dachte erst, du willst uns hier ein völlig neues Konzept erklären . Wenn du jemanden suchst, der das ähnlich macht, schau in die Baudokus.
Ich hab kurz gesucht aber eigentlich nur wenige gefunden. Die meisten verbauen doch irgendwo "grün". Am ehesten entspricht dein Konzept noch einem Fisch-/Koiteich, z.B.
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf...steinen-mit-sichtscheibe-und-luftheber.50205/

VG, Christoph


----------



## Lion (9. Sep. 2020)

hallo Wolf,
gratuliere Dir zu diesem sehr schönen Teich.
Trophloytische Zone, ein sehr interessantes Thema.
Wie darf ich mir vorstellen, solch eine Zone an einem bestehenden Teich herzustellen?
Wie und wo hast Du diese Zone bei dir hergestellt?

Freue mich auf deine Antwort
 Léon


----------



## Throphol (9. Sep. 2020)

Hi Christoph,

hab mir den Beitrag durchgelesen. Bei 5.000l kann man einiges machen, was bei 85.000l nicht mehr geht. Ich kenne auch einen Koiteich - hier um die Ecke - der 180.000l hat und voll ausgestattet ist. Energieverbrauch wie 5 Einfamilienhäuser und Investitionen wie mind. eins. 
Ich habe das schon ziemlich optimiert, aber kann mir vorstellen, dass man das ein oder andere noch ausprobieren sollte. Ich möchte den Schwimmteich auf Dauer beheizen. Dann wird es definitiv schwieriger, obwohl ich auch schon 28°C hatte und alles ging wie immer bestens. 
Für mich ist sicher, dass man den Boden absauen muss und das  mit Öffnungen im Boden allein nicht funktioniert. Das muss auch mechanisch gemacht werden. Der Sauger braucht bei mir 500 Watt, weil er nicht Satelliten gesteuert ist wie die Rasenmäher, fährt er oft über die gleichen Stellen. Da könnte man die Saugzeit deutlich verringern. Als Filter wäre ein 20 Micron gut - max. 40 Micron. Der setzt sich aber ruckzuck zu, wenn man ihn nicht reinigt. Einen Filter mit dieser Schärfe kenne ich nicht nicht (automatisch). Die Frage ist auch, ob Wasser, das so nährstoffarm ist, dass sich auch an den Flächen nichts absetzt und man Steine ins Becken legen könnte, die sauber bleiben, überhaupt funktioniert. PH-Wert z.B könnte schwierig werden. Ich würde es halt gern auf die Spitze treiben, aber nicht auf der anderen Seite wieder herunter.
Hier z.B. sind Schwebealgen im Wasser (sonst wäre es nicht so grün), aber die Steine sind sauber und nicht glitschig.  

LG- Wolf - aus der Wolf-Gang


----------



## Throphol (9. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Lion,

genaugenommen sind es zwei Teiche, denn sie sind wasserseitig völlig voneinander getrennt. Nur der Schwimmteich würde dann tatsächlich wie ein Pool aussehen, wo man mal wieder etwas Chlor reinwerfen müsste, weil am Boden ein paar grünere Stellen sind und das Wasser auch leicht grün ist. 

Zusammen mit dem Koiteich sieht das dann ganz anders aus. Der Koiteich wird natürlich auch gepumpt. (12 Volt .12000er OASE). Ich steh nicht auf OASE, aber dieses Teil läuft wirklich störungsfrei seit Jahren (Toi-Toi-Toi). Sie steht ca. 2,60m tief - im Morast würde ich sagen - war lange nicht da unten . Ich habe viele Filter ausprobiert und dann selbst einen entwickelt, der anscheinend optimal für diese spezielle Anwendung ist. Rund, runde Anordnung von Bürsten, Einlauf unten - so, dass sich eine starke Kreisbewegung ergibt. Der Auslauf ist oben in der Mitte - einfach einer 100er Rohr. Von dort vorsichtshalber in einen Bogensiebfilter und dann über einen Bach, der jedes Jahr einen Sack neues Zeolith bekommt, zurück in den Teich. Da unten im Teich ist so eine Art tropholytische Zone. Es ist recht dunkel, da alles zugewachsen ist. Was die Pumpe da rausholt ist schwarzer Schlamm, der wenig riecht (10 kg/ Monat). Ich könnte ihn ggf. auch drin lassen, aber der Besatz ist sicher zu groß, alles einfach laufen zu lassen. Deshalb wird gepumpt und damit bringe ich den Abfall, der sich selbst dort sammelt, raus. Er würde sich theoretisch auch von selbst umwandeln und alles im Lot lassen, wenn nicht gefüttert würde und so einfach zuviel Nährstoffe hineinkommen. Auch der Natursee würde das irgendwann nicht mehr schaffen!

Der Schwimmteich funktioniert nach dem gleichen Prinzip. Vom Boden wird hier mittels Sauger abgesaugt und den kleinen Rest schaffen die Mikroorganismen des Patronenfilters. Ca. 8.000l/std. schafft der Filter - also eher wenig.
Das Absaugen (2. Pumpe!) wird oft unterschätzt. Wenn das Zeug (Sediment) mal oben ist, dann sollte man es auch oben (und draußen!) lassen und nicht wegen falscher Filter z.T. wieder ins Becken schwemmen.  Das lässt sich gut kontrollieren. Ich kann den Grünschimmer im Wasser quasi regulieren. Wenn der sauger 6 Stunden gelaufen ist und das Wasser immer noch klar ist, dann ist der Filter gut - und der Boden auf jeden Fall blitzsauber.

LG Wolf                                 Eimersieb hinter dem Skimmer (in einem 300er KG-Rohr verbaut)


----------



## trampelkraut (9. Sep. 2020)

In welchen zeitlichen Abständen saugst du den Boden ab?


----------



## Geisy (10. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf-Gäng

Klasse Thema, da braucht man Wissen, Zeit und Mut das so anzugehen.

Zum Sediment an einem Punkt im Teich
Ich bekomme das Sediment am Boden mit ein paar größeren Fischen zu einem tiefsten Punkt an dem ich absauge.
Andere Moglichkeit wäre ein runder Teich mit einem Boden in Trichterform. Durch ein wenig Kreisströmung hättest du das Sediment in der Mitte unten.

Zum Filter
Für Siebe ist 0,02 bis 0,04mm zu fein. Die sitzen dann viel zu schnell zu.
Sand und Beadfilter können in der Feinheit, brauchen dann aber Druckpumpen, also nicht das was du willst.
Naturagard macht das Sedimentieren in einem extra Filtergraben, das geht auch ohne Pflanzen.

Ich filtere nur mit einer dicken Schicht 12er Helix und komme auch gegen Schwebealgen etc. an. (ohne UVC)
Hatte vorher einen Filtergraben/Pflanzenfilter den ich aber komplett leer gemacht habe.
Zur Umwälzung durch das Helix benutze ich einen Luftheber 90Watt für einen 300.000l Teich.
Helix wird einmal am Tag per Zeitschaltuhr automatisch gereinigt und der Dreck raus gepumpt.
Ich brauche keinerlei Mittelchen.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Throphol (10. Sep. 2020)

trampelkraut schrieb:


> In welchen zeitlichen Abständen saugst du den Boden ab?




Hallo Roland,

ich sauge jeden fast Tag. 4 Std. ca. Es gibt aber auch reichlich Pflanzen ringsum und der einzige Skimmer ist z.T. weit weg vom fallenden Blatt (ca. 18m) - da geht es dann auch schon mal unter bevor es am Skimmer angekommen ist. 

LG Wolf


----------



## Lion (10. Sep. 2020)

hallo Wolf,

hallo Wolf,
wie Du schreibst : allerdings pumpe ich den Boden ab :
was die meisten ja machen, sei es durch einen Robo oder BA oder weil die Pumpe dort eingebracht wird.

Hier stelle ich mir die Frage, wird hier nicht der natürliche Wasseraustausch in den versch. Wasserzonen gestört ?
und somit kann aus meiner Sicht dann eine Trophloytische Zone in Koi-Teiche garnicht stattfinden.

Léon


----------



## Throphol (10. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf-Gäng
> 
> Klasse Thema, da braucht man Wissen, Zeit und Mut das so anzugehen.
> 
> ...




Hallo Norbert,

Helix habe ich auch. Was ist eine "dicke Schicht"? und wie groß ist die Fläche im Behälter? 

Die Naturagard-Idee ist vom Grundsatz richtig, aber über Bodenabläufe Sediment zu entfernen ist in meinen Augen nicht möglich. Der Einflussbereich ist viel zu gering. Da müssten durchgehend Löcher im Boden sein. Und dann in einen Filtergraben, der ja auch irgendwann zu ist? 

Habe ich jetzt richtig verstanden, dass Du nur eine Pumpe einsetzt, die 90 Watt hat? Wie wird das Helix -Zeug gereinigt? Gibt es dafür einen Automaten? Mein Helix ist komischerweise immer sauber (leicht bräunlich, Eisen?). Es wälzt sich am Überlauf der Kammer selbst um.

LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (10. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hallo Wolf,
> 
> hallo Wolf,
> wie Du schreibst : allerdings pumpe ich den Boden ab :
> ...




Hi Leon,

bei 1,80m Wassertiefe bilden sich keine Schichten. Interessant wird es dort, wo die Verhältnisse ganz anders werden. Kein Licht, deutlich kühler, keine Pflanzen. Wer genug Wassertiefe hat, der wird auch eine tropholytische Zone haben (können) - ich nicht.

Absaugen: die meisten saugen elektrisch ab. Diese Geräte können unmöglich -allein schon wegen ihrer geringen Größe - das Wasser ausreichend säubern. Das ist mehr ein Quirlen - nur das grobe Bestandteile herausgenommen werden; das Sediment sicher nicht. Die Teichfreunde nehmen lieber den Elektrischen, weil sie keine Saugpumpe (Schwimmbadpumpe) haben, wo sie einen Hydraulischen anschließen könnten. Gibts für wenig Geld. Mit einem Bodenablauf kann man nur was wegbekommen, wenn der Teichgrund die richtige (trichterförmige) Form hat. Ansonsten ist das wie der Versuch eine Kerze "auszusaugen". 
  
Gruß
Wolf


----------



## trampelkraut (10. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Hallo Roland,
> 
> ich sauge jeden fast Tag. 4 Std. ca.



Das dachte ich mir fast, anders kann man einen Naturteich auch nicht so klinisch sauber halten. Aber wer hat schon täglich 4h Zeit.


----------



## Geisy (10. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf

Ich habe einen Behälter mit ca.1,2m Durchmesser oben gelocht, das sind 3,8m Umfang an den das Helix innen davor liegt und so langsam durch fließt. In dem Behälter sind gut 300l 12er Helix schwimmend so ca. 30cm hoch. In der Mitte ist ein 300er Luftheber der mit einer 90Watt Luftpumpe betrieben wird. Damit kann ich mehr als 50m³/Std Wasser bewegen.
Ich habe nur einen Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle und meine Fische bewegen den Dreck dort hin. Kann meinen hellen Boden auch nach 10Jahren noch sehen.
In dem Behälter ist unten ein Luftring der mir mit der selben Luftpumpe vom Luftheber über Magentventil das Helix umrührt. Anschließend wird mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe die auch im Behälter liegt der gelöste Dreck aus dem Behälter gepumpt. Läuft über eine einfache Mehrkanalzeitschaltuhr. Da ist kein Automat/Steuerung notig.


----------



## koichteich (10. Sep. 2020)

Moin Wolf, 

Ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen und war gebannt welches Geheimnis du inne hast. 
Aber letztendlich ist es kein Geheimnis. Einfach nur alles permanent putzen ist keine lange Geschichte sondern Alltag jeder Hausfrau. Wenn ich jeden Tag die Badewanne putze ist da nie ein Kalkrand. 
Schade, ich dachte da kommt das Ei des Kolumbus. 
Naja, macht ja nichts. 
Hier im Forum gibt es bereits Koi-teiche/pools die ohne putzen funktionieren. Viel Flow erzeugen, Dreck weg, gute Bio mit Helix und Vorfilterung und das Ergebnis sind tolle Fische und klares Wasser im Schwimmteich.
Wenn ich nicht alles falls verstanden habe ist das etwa genau der Punkt. 
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## Throphol (10. Sep. 2020)

Hi Roland,

4h Zeit ?  kann ich Dir sagen wer die hat: Heißt MX9 und ist von Zodiak. Ich kümmere mich nicht um das Teil, wenn es läuft. Aber der Trick ist nicht die Zeit, sondern die Filtertechnik. Mit einem Elektro-Sauger wird man das nicht schaffen.

LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (10. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf
> 
> Ich habe einen Behälter mit ca.1,2m Durchmesser oben gelocht, das sind 3,8m Umfang an den das Helix innen davor liegt und so langsam durch fließt. In dem Behälter sind gut 300l 12er Helix schwimmend so ca. 30cm hoch. In der Mitte ist ein 300er Luftheber der mit einer 90Watt Luftpumpe betrieben wird. Damit kann ich mehr als 50m³/Std Wasser bewegen.
> Ich habe nur einen Bodenablauf an der tiefsten Stelle und meine Fische bewegen den Dreck dort hin. Kann meinen hellen Boden auch nach 10Jahren noch sehen.
> In dem Behälter ist unten ein Luftring der mir mit der selben Luftpumpe vom Luftheber über Magentventil das Helix umrührt. Anschließend wird mit einer Schmutzwasserpumpe die auch im Behälter liegt der gelöste Dreck aus dem Behälter gepumpt. Läuft über eine einfache Mehrkanalzeitschaltuhr. Da ist kein Automat/Steuerung notig.




Ich bin begeistert. Den Filter hast Du aber sicher selbst gebaut - oder kann man das irgendwo kaufen? Wenn die Schmutzwasserpumpe im Behälter steht - saugt sie dann nicht auch Helix an?

Hier wird vom Ei des Columbus gesprochen. Das scheint bei Dir ja schon fast zu zutreffen. Dass es ganz ohne Technik geht, sollte niemand glauben.

Mit einem Luftheber käme ich bei mir nicht klar, weil die Höhenunterschiede zu groß sind, aber die Helix-Reinigung ist schon toll. Das Wasser fließt bei Dir ja über die Perforation ab. Mich wundert etwas, dass die Luftbewegung über den Ring ausreicht das Helix zu reinigen. Mich wundert auch warum es bei mir sauber bleibt?

Tolle Idee - ich denke darüber nach.

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Throphol (10. Sep. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Moin Wolf,
> 
> Ich habe mir den Thread durchgelesen und war gebannt welches Geheimnis du inne hast.
> Aber letztendlich ist es kein Geheimnis. Einfach nur alles permanent putzen ist keine lange Geschichte sondern Alltag jeder Hausfrau. Wenn ich jeden Tag die Badewanne putze ist da nie ein Kalkrand.
> ...




Hi Andreas,

na - so ganz einfach nur mit "putzen" wird das nicht funktionieren. man muss auch richtig putzen. Andere saugen auch oft  und haben weniger klares Wasser. ES kommt schon auch etwas auf Detail an. Ich wundere mich halt, dass oft mit wirklich viel Aufwand die tollsten Konstruktionen gebaut werden, wo es auch einfacher geht. Das kannst Du nicht abstreiten. Vor allem der Arbeitsaufwand ist für mich ein Thema. In dem Umfang, wo ich da etwas tun muss, macht es noch Spaß. Irgendwann hört der Spaß auf, wenn dann auch das Ergebnis mäßig ist noch früher. 

Ich bin erst ein paar Tage im Forum und habe schon tolle Infos bekommen - danke allen bis dahin.

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Mushi (10. Sep. 2020)

Wenn man einen Teich putzen muss, dann läuft was schief.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## krallowa (11. Sep. 2020)

Moin,

hab ich doch richtig gelesen und du hast es abgestritten.
Es ist ein Pool

Ansonsten schöne Anlage und die Geschichte mit den 2 nicht verbunden "Gewässern" verstehe ich immer noch nicht.
Der "Teich" dient dem "Pool" als Ufer???

Also hast du da doch ständigen Wasseraustausch und wenn es nur über die Wurzeln oder die Wasserbewegung der Fische ist.

Was meinst du mit


Throphol schrieb:


> Nur der Schwimmteich würde dann tatsächlich wie ein Pool aussehen, wo man mal wieder etwas Chlor reinwerfen müsste, weil am Boden ein paar grünere Stellen sind und das Wasser auch leicht grün ist.


War das ein Scherz oder gibst du tatsächlich Chlor in deinen "Schwimmteich/Pool"??

MfG
Ralf


----------



## Lion (11. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Hi Leon,
> 
> bei 1,80m Wassertiefe bilden sich keine Schichten. Interessant wird es dort, wo die Verhältnisse ganz anders werden. Kein Licht, deutlich kühler, keine Pflanzen. Wer genug Wassertiefe hat, der wird auch eine tropholytische Zone haben (können) - ich nicht.



hi Wolf,
wenn ich im Herbst - Winter die Filteranlage abstelle, dann übernimt der Teich die von der Natur
vorgegebene Anpassung. Im unteren Bereich von 1,80 kann es dann bis 4Grad werden, hier entsteht dann die
höchste Wasserdichte und das Wasser ist von unten nach oben immer kälter.

So bilden sich dann die einzelnen Wasserschichten bis ganz oben, wo das Wasser dann gefriert.

So verstehe ich auch nicht, wieso viele mit einer Heizung arbeiten, weil die Natur das relativ
sehr gut von selber regelt. (Voraussetzung natürlich frostfreie Wassertiefe, was bei 1,80 dicke gegeben ist)

Für mich gibt es somit die Schichten, allerdings keine tropholytische Zone.

Ich habe auch aus deinem ersten Bericht verstanden, dass Du eine tropholytische
Zone angelegt hast und dass das die Lösung gewesen wäre.

Aber im Prinzip filterst Du wie viele, nur eben mit qualitativ besseren Techniken, was
ich aber für sehr gut finde.

Viele Grüße
Léon


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab ich doch richtig gelesen und du hast es abgestritten.
> Es ist ein Pool
> ...




Hallo Ralf,

das Thema hatten wir schon. 

Wir sollten uns darüber einigen. ich schlage vor: trübes Wasser = Teich, klares Wasser = Pool. 
LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

krallowa schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> hab ich doch richtig gelesen und du hast es abgestritten.
> Es ist ein Pool
> ...




Nein - einfach nur Bergsee!
LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Lion schrieb:


> hi Wolf,
> wenn ich im Herbst - Winter die Filteranlage abstelle, dann übernimt der Teich die von der Natur
> vorgegebene Anpassung. Im unteren Bereich von 1,80 kann es dann bis 4Grad werden, hier entsteht dann die
> höchste Wasserdichte und das Wasser ist von unten nach oben immer kälter.
> ...




Hi Leon,

mein Filter für die Umwälzung ist nichts besonderes. Besonders ist eher der des Saugers. Der hat keine Biostufe, ist aber ansonsten besser als der normale Teichfilter. Der kann das Sediment nämlich nicht rausfiltern, sondern setzt sich zu bzw. spült nach kurzer Zeit alles wieder raus. Zweite Besonderheit ist sicher mein geringer Phosphatgehallt, der aber auch so niedrig ist, weil ich das Sediment heraushole. Ein Teil wird von den Steinen erledigt (Zeolith und  Ferrosorp). Das kann aber nicht viel sein, denn ich habe nur ein paar Kilo davon im Filter. Dritte Besonderheit hat keine sichtbaren Folgen: es ist die UV-Anlage im Saugsystem. Ich habe keine krankmachenden Bakterien.   - fertig --

LG Wolf


----------



## Rhz69 (11. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf,

Sieht ja so aus, dass Du ein paar Teichverrückte zum Austausch gefunden hast. 
Mich würden deine Wassertest interessieren. Grad für Phosphat habe ich nichts schlaueres als den JBL sensitive gefunden. Kannst du noch genauer messen? Der JBL zeigt farblos bei < 0,02 mg/L, also 20 ppb. Aber das ist nur ortho-Phosphat. Hast du etwas besseres?

Viele Grüße 
Rüdiger


----------



## koichteich (11. Sep. 2020)

Moin Wolf, 
Sorry das es so aussieht als ob alle gegen dich und dein System wären. 

Also, du sagst das dein Sauger das Sediment rausholt und dann wieder reinspült.

Und dann das der Phosphatgehalt gering ist weil du das Sediment rausholst obwohl es doch wieder im Teich/Pool drin ist. 
Dann hast du Kiloweise Zeolith im Filter was eigentlich nichts macht? Ich habe null Zeolith weil das viel zu schnell übersättigt. 
Ferrosorp muß ich erst noch googeln. 
Es gibt da vielleicht ein paar wiedersprüche in deinen Aussagen. Ich komme grad nicht mit. 
Gruß, Andreas


----------



## koichteich (11. Sep. 2020)

Ahh, moment.
@Wolf

Du hast keine Biozone und keine Trophol... Zone. 
Du hast einfach sau viel Technik im Pool/Teich. Selbst im Sauger.
OK, ich will nicht Schwimmen in meinem Gartenteich und auch nicht Kilowatt Weise Strom rausballern.
Danke für deinen Einblick. 
Aber sauber ist er ja. 
Alles Gute, Andreas


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Rhz69 schrieb:


> Hallo Wolf,
> 
> Sieht ja so aus, dass Du ein paar Teichverrückte zum Austausch gefunden hast.
> Mich würden deine Wassertest interessieren. Grad für Phosphat habe ich nichts schlaueres als den JBL sensitive gefunden. Kannst du noch genauer messen? Der JBL zeigt farblos bei < 0,02 mg/L, also 20 ppb. Aber das ist nur ortho-Phosphat. Hast du etwas besseres?
> ...




Hi Rüdiger,

dieses Gerät (von Hanna) macht`s mit Licht. Der Haken an der Sache ist, dass diese Genauigkeit (ppb nicht ppm) eigentlich nur für Salzwasser gilt. Ich nehme es trotzdem.  Man kann die Größenordnung messen und im gewissen Rahmen auch den tatsächlichen Wert. Das Gerät gibt es auch für Süßwasser, dann aber nur in ppm. Ich würde es mal kapazative Messung nennen. Wenn man seinen Teich kennt, ist es völlig ausreichend. Ich glaube sogar, dass die Werte tatsächlich stimmen. Hier zeigt es gerade einen tollen Wert, der jede Alge im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes erblassen lässt. Meist ist er noch niedriger bei mir.

  
Es misst auf jeden Fall nur Orthophosphat; das ist ja auch das, was die Pflanzen aufnehmen können. Aber was willst Du mehr als die Messung, die Du da schon machen kannst mit dem JBL (kenne ich nur als Lautsprecher)

LG

Wolf


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Moin Wolf,
> Sorry das es so aussieht als ob alle gegen dich und dein System wären.
> 
> Also, du sagst das dein Sauger das Sediment rausholt und dann wieder reinspült.
> ...




Hi Andreas,

ok und pardon. Ich meinte, dass der Filter des normalen Kreislaufs das Sediment nicht raus bekommt. Am Sauger sind insgesamt 4 Reinigungsstufen.
1.) der zum Gerät gehörige Siebfilter (wie ein Skimmer), der sich noch im Becken befindet, aber sehr leicht reinigen lässt.
2.) der feinere Siebfilter der Saugpumpe, den ich aber sehr selten reinigen muss.(kein Foto, Du weißt ja wie sowas aussieht)
3.) ein Vliesfilter (Foto) von Genesis. Auf dessen Boden (nicht nur auf dem Vlies) setzt sich auch einiges ab im Laufe der Zeit.
4.) ein Beruhigungsbehälter (so nenne ich ihn) mit etwas Zeolith und einer Art Überlaufrinne, um Schweres nicht wieder in den Teich zu führen. Da ist immer noch was drin, was dort dann hängenbleibt (Reinigung unterschiedlich, ca. alle 6 Wochen mit Naß-Trockensauger)

LG Wolf    p.s. meine Pumpe hat 150 Watt - ist für diese Teichgröße nicht sooo viel und früher hatten Auto auch nur einen Motor, heute haben sie oft zwei und noch ganz viel anders Zeug, das alte nicht haben. Wer Oldtimer mag ?!  Für mich ist das Jahr 2020 und wenn ich mir meine Teichtechnik ansehe, dann finde ich die ziemlich antiquiert


----------



## Geisy (11. Sep. 2020)

Wo du so langsam damit raus kommst finde ich du hast ganz schön viel Technik und Mittelchen im Einsatz.
Den nicht verbauten Bodenablauf ersetzt du nun mit dem Sauger.
So kommst du ganz schön umständlich zum Ziel.


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Wo du so langsam damit raus kommst finde ich du hast ganz schön viel Technik und Mittelchen im Einsatz.
> Den nicht verbauten Bodenablauf ersetzt du nun mit dem Sauger.
> So kommst du ganz schön umständlich zum Ziel.




Hi -

den Bodenablauf hatte ich - sogar ein Zone mit Bodenabläufen (da war noch Grubenkies Kies drumherum, Foto in Bauphase), aber das Sediment tut einem nicht den Gefallen sich dorthin zu bewegen. Das ist so als wollte man eine Kerze aussaugen. 
Meine Erfahrung (in Ibbenbüren sieht man das anders - weiß ich; wohnst Du zufällig da?)

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Geisy (11. Sep. 2020)

Mir reicht ein Bodenablauf und ich brauche nicht saugen. 
In den Koiforen funktionieren die auch. Vielleicht hattest du da Baufehler.


----------



## Throphol (11. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Mir reicht ein Bodenablauf und ich brauche nicht saugen.
> In den Koiforen funktionieren die auch. Vielleicht hattest du da Baufehler.




Hi Norbert,

weiß der Kuckuck. Vielleicht ist der Teichgrund (Topographie) entscheidend, oder was auch immer. Dieses "Poolfeeling" mit sauberem Untergrund hat was. Ich bekomme das nur mit dem Sauger hin. Bin ja nicht der einzige der saugt. Die Turbos mal ausgenommen 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Geisy (11. Sep. 2020)

Alles was nicht untergeht brauchst du nicht absaugen. Schau dir mal die Leisung und Standort (Windrichtung) deines Skimmers an.


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Hi Norbert.

Skimmer sitzt optimal - nur der Weg der Blätter etc. ist teilweise 18m. Da geht vorher schon mal was unter.

Ich möchte mal einen Teich sehen, der wirklich nicht abgesaut wird - wo nur Bodeneinläufe den Boden sauber halten. Auch die abgestorbenen Algen muss man nicht auf dem Boden liegen haben. Den Kreislauf unterbreche ich nicht wirklich. Für Schwebealgen ist immer noch genug da. Finde ich auch gut - etwas Grün ist sehr schön. Ich glaube, dass Naturagart in dem Tauchteich auch absaugt. Da liegt nichts auf dem Boden (auf den Fotos jedenfalls). Kann eigentlich gar nicht sein. Wir sind nicht im Hochgebirge.

LG  ich gehe jetzt ins Wasser
        Idealzustand ohne Technik - und es geht doch
Wolf


----------



## DbSam (12. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang,


Du hast schon so viel geschrieben ...
Aber nie so richtig genau, immer nur stückchenweise, etwas geheimnisvoll mit "Tricks", beide Teiche und deren Technik immer vermischt, ...
Und jetzt noch Bilder aus dem Wald.

Vielleicht liegt es an mir, aber so kann ich mir den Beiträgen nicht viel entnehmen.

Über eine richtige Vorstellung beider Teiche und deren Technik würde ich mich freuen, gern auch mit Deinen "Irrungen und Wirrungen".
Dann macht auch das Lesen und Diskutieren Spaß.


VG Carsten


----------



## koichteich (12. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolfgang, 



Throphol schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen Teich sehen, der wirklich nicht abgesaut wird - wo nur Bodeneinläufe den Boden sauber halten.


Ich hänge mich mal aus dem Fenster und würde Florian @Teich4You mit ins Boot holen. Andere bestimmt hier auch. Ich nicht. 

Deine blaue Lagune ist schon eine feine Sache. Stören dich denn die Schläuche und Röhre im Teich nicht beim Planschen? 

VG Andreas


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

So sieht es aktuell bei mir aus mit *einem* Bodenablauf. Ohne Absaugen, ohne Mittelchen, ohne Wasserwechsel, nur mit automatischen Luftheber-Helixfilter.
Auf der Stufe wo die Fische schwimmen ist ca. 1,5m tief. 
Bei mir schwimmen ca. 150kg Fisch die auch gefüttert werden und Dreck machen.
Durch die starken temp. Schwankungen ist das Wasser leicht trübe und es sind Mulmwolken am Boden, da die Fische auch ruhiger sind.


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

koichteich schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> 
> Ich hänge mich mal aus dem Fenster und würde Florian @Teich4You mit ins Boot holen. Andere bestimmt hier auch. Ich nicht.
> ...




Hi Andreas,

Florians Teich ist toll - keine Frage, aber weniger Technik sehe ich da nicht. In meinen Teich gehen 2 Rohre (2 DN 100), die beide auf dem oben gezeigten Unterwasser-Foto zu sehen sind. Das war es.  Zuläufe über Wasserfall. Schläuche beim Planschen - da gibt es eigentlich nur den Saugschlauch vom Sauger, den ich aber leicht zur Seite schieben kann - wo er auch bleibt und dann überhaupt nicht stört. Der Rest vor Kopf ist etwas blöd - ich arbeite daran das zu optimieren.

LG Wolf


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

DbSam schrieb:


> Hallo Wolfgang,
> 
> 
> Du hast schon so viel geschrieben ...
> ...





Hallo Carsten,

in Beitrag 36 steht recht genau wie das Saugwasser gereinigt wird. Der normale Kreislauf ist ganz simpel. Skimmer, Korbfilter (1mm) Foto), Vorfilter (China-Modell mit 3 Kammern (Foto) wobei nur in zwei Schaumpatronen sind, dann, wenn  der Sauger nicht an ist, öfter schon mal in den Vliesfilter (da muss ich 3 Ventile umstellen), von dort in den Haupt-Patronenfilter (Foto), Helix-Kammer (Foto)   und über einen kurzen Bach zum Wasserfall.  

Der Koiteich hat nur den Vortex     mit Bürsten und einen Bogensiebfilter - allerdings einen Bach als Zulauf, wo ich einmal im Jahr einen Sack Zeolith austausche.

        

Jetzt solltest Du aber einen Überblick haben. Und wie das ganze im Garten liegt sieht man auf dem Luftbild - ist aber schon etwas älter - da gab es noch eine Bodenabsaugung. Eine meiner Irrungen...Der Patronen-Filter ist ein Überbleibsel von einem Versuch mit einem professionellen (viel zu teuren) Koiteich-Filter (5 Kammern) etwas zu bewirken. Jetzt benutze ich nur noch den Behälter. Die Patronen stecken in einer Platte mit entsprechenden Löchern, wo das Wasser dann nach unten durch die Siebrohre laufen kann. Alle Patronen kann man ganz einfach nach oben abziehen. Meist (gekaufte Versionen) sind die Patronen fest verbaut und müssen vom Siebrohr herunter gezogen werden.

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Hi Norbert,

das ist schon ne Leistung, bei so vielen Fischen das Wasser so sauber zu bekommen. Ich glaube die Helix-Anlage bringt es richtig. Man weiß ja nie was was tatsächlich bewirkt, wenn man verschiedene Filter benutzt. Bei Dir ist die Sache klar, so dass es nur das Helix sein kann. Interessant: ich specke jetzt auch ab

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

Hier noch ein Bild für dich, da kann man es besser sehen.


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

Beim Helix ist nicht alleine die Menge ausschlag gebend sondern die Art und Weise wie es durchflossen wird.


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Beim Helix ist nicht alleine die Menge ausschlag gebend sondern die Art und Weise wie es durchflossen wird.



Du setzt die __ Reiher unter Strom? Bei einer so großen Anlage ist das doch sicher ein Thema. Ich habe Netz und hatte Netz + Strom - alles nicht optimal. 

Da hat er einen trotz Netz gekillt, aber nicht raus bekommen. 

Wie sind Deine Erfahrungen - dann kommen wir mal vom "Wasser" weg.

Helix !?- ist schon klar - es sind immer die Details, die letztlich ausmachen.

Gruß

Wolf


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

Hab kein Problem mit Reihern, ich denke die Fische sind zu groß. 
Ist auch kein Strom drauf.
Der Hund geht jetzt nur noch an der Treppe ins Wasser.
Auch bei Kindern hilft es einmal Strom drauf zu machen.


----------



## Mushi (12. Sep. 2020)

Throphol schrieb:


> Ich möchte mal einen Teich sehen, der wirklich nicht abgesaut wird - wo nur Bodeneinläufe den Boden sauber halten.



Jeder funktionierende Koiteich arbeitet so.

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hab kein Problem mit Reihern, ich denke die Fische sind zu groß.
> Ist auch kein Strom drauf.
> Der Hund geht jetzt nur noch an der Treppe ins Wasser.
> Auch bei Kindern hilft es einmal Strom drauf zu machen.




Hi Norbert,

mich würde mal interessieren wie Dein Teich in Gänze aussieht. Deine Galerie gibt nicht viel her.
Du hast doch sicher auch kleinere Fische oder werden die bei Euch direkt ganz groß geboren?


Gruß  Wolf


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Jeder funktionierende Koiteich arbeitet so.
> 
> Grüße,
> Frank




Hi Frank,

mit "sauber" meine ich  ganz sauber - ohne Sediment. Mag sein, dass "viele Fische" das immer aufwirbeln und es dann im Filter landet - kann ich mir aber nicht so recht vorstellen. Wie kommen größere Bestandteile in die Abläufe, wenn die ein paar Meter entfernt sind? Das geht doch nur, wenn der Teichgrund trichterförmig ist - wenn überhaupt.

So ganz überzeugende Fotos hab ich noch nicht gesehen - mit oder ohne Fisch.

LG  Wolf


----------



## Geisy (12. Sep. 2020)

Hier mal ein größerer Teil.
 
Meine Fische sind alle älter und entsprechend groß. Nachwuchs verhindere ich.
Unter dem Schwan das Rohr ist der eine Bodenablauf.


----------



## Mushi (12. Sep. 2020)

Logisch ohne Sedimente.





_View: https://youtu.be/lYyjFyLBQTc_


Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Hier mal ein größerer Teil.
> Anhang anzeigen 219536
> Meine Fische sind alle älter und entsprechend groß. Nachwuchs verhindere ich.
> Unter dem Schwan das Rohr ist der eine Bodenablauf.



Du hast überall hellen Untergrund. Ich dachte Kois mögen das nicht?  Ist der Schwan echt? Und der große Schwarze rechts - ist das ein __ Wels, Hai?? So etwas großes gib es bei mir nicht - normalerweise, wenn nicht gerade ein 18 Fuß Katamaran drin ist - zu Testzwecken natürlich.   Irgendwas muss man ja auch im Winter machen.

Ist schon gigantisch groß Dein Teich; - und sieht auch ziemlich sauber aus. Gibt es Grünzeug, das im Teich steht?

Gruß
Wolf


----------



## Throphol (12. Sep. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Logisch ohne Sedimente.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Looogisch!!!  Da ist aber richtig Wasserbewegung drin. 1 x /Std. ? Oder mehr? Da muss ich noch ein paar Pumpen und Filter installieren.

Gruß  Wolf


----------



## Mushi (12. Sep. 2020)

Die Kreisströmung ist entscheidend. 60 m³/h mit 80 Watt Luftheber. Stündliche Umwälzung. 

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Sep. 2020)

Mushi schrieb:


> Logisch ohne



das funktioniert aber nur bei einem kleinen Becken??


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Das funktioniert bei jeder Beckengrösse.

Grüße, 
Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Sep. 2020)

Würde mir bei unserer Teichgrösse nicht mehr gefallen


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Ohne Bewegung bleibt der Dreck liegen Der Strudel muss nicht sichtbar sein


Grüsse, 
Frank


----------



## 4711LIMA (13. Sep. 2020)

Der Rhabanus hatte mal was von Klarwassergarantie geschrieben, hatte auch großen Flow. Jetzt sieht die Welt aber etwas realistischer aus - darum glaube ich die Geschichte mit der selbstreinigenden Kreisströmung nur bedingt. Thropols Teich find ich schon super, sieht schön sauber aus - mal ganz was anderes


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Das sind die Grundlagen von Koiteichen. Zentrische Bodenabläufe, stündliche Umwälzung und eine geeignete Teichform führen zur Kreisströmung, die den Schmutz abtransportiert. Auf Glaube am Koiteich besser verzichten. 

Auch hier im Regelwerk zu finden:
https://koi-consult.de/gutachten/regelwerk-fuer-den-bau-von-koi-teichen/

Grüße,
Frank


----------



## Geisy (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Frank
Gutachten und Gegengutachten kommen oft zu unterschiedlichen Ergebnis, wem soll man da glauben.
Die Bauform des Teiches ist mit Sicherheit ausschlaggebend.
Desweiteren der Unterschied ob mit Fisch oder ohne. Fische bringen den Mulm in Bewegung.
Dann wird in der Koiwelt auch immer davon gesprochen das Rohre versotten wenn das Wasser zu langsam läuft. Der Dreck bleibt da also liegen.
Diese Strömungsverhältnisse wie im Rohr haben wohl die wenigsten im (Koi)Teich.
Bei Naturagard sedmentiert der Dreck im Filtergraben obwohl der nur 10-20% vom Wasservolumen des Teiches hat und da die selbe Menge Wasser durch fließt wie im Teich. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Filtergraben ist also höher als im Teich.

Am besten ist alles von der Oberfläche zu holen bevor es sinkt und den Filter so gut das gar nicht erst Trübstoffe, Schwebstoffe, Mulm entsteht.
Alle Siebfilter auch mit UVC sind da im Nachteil da die Teilchen erst bis zur filterbaren Größe wachsen müssen bevor ein Sieb sie halten kann und sich so lange im Teich bewegen.
Auch Gebirgsseen sind Nährstoffarm, daher lege ich viel mehr Wert auf den Biofilter und Feinfilter.

Gruß
Norbert


----------



## Mushi (13. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Nobert,

ein Gegengutachten ist in dem Fall ausgeschlossen,  da es keine anderen zugelassen Gutachter gibt. Aber das soll nicht das Thema hier sein.

Der Schmutz fällt hauptsächlich am Boden an, da der Kot nicht schwimmt. Das was ich oben schrieb ist das Grundprinzip von Koiteichen seit Jahrzehnten.

Wenn ich keinen Koiteich betreibe, kann ich natürlich anders agieren. Dann können Naturagard oder andere Ansätze zum Erfolg führen. Ich stehe rein für Koiteiche.

Viele Grüße,
Frank


----------



## troll20 (13. Sep. 2020)

Geisy schrieb:


> Bei Naturagard sedmentiert der Dreck im Filtergraben obwohl der nur 10-20% vom Wasservolumen des Teiches hat und da die selbe Menge Wasser durch fließt wie im Teich. Die Strömungsgeschwindigkeit im Filtergraben ist also höher als im Teich.



Der Filtergraben ist aber dann eher wie ein Bürstenfilter anzusehen, nur übernehmen hier die Pflanzen das ausbreiten von Feststoffen anstelle der Bürsten.


Geisy schrieb:


> Am besten ist alles von der Oberfläche zu holen bevor es sinkt und den Filter so gut das gar nicht erst Trübstoffe, Schwebstoffe, Mulm entsteht.


 Leider kommt der Kode nicht so oft an die Oberfläche.


----------



## Throphol (13. Sep. 2020)

N`abend zusammen - falls noch jemand wach ist...
Heiße Diskussion - sehr interessant. 

Was haben wir eigentlich für Probleme in unserem Teich oder mit unserem Teich. Wir haben Vorstellungen, die sich entweder mit dem decken was da passiert -alles gut - oder die Vorstellungen decken sich nicht mit den Geschehnissen im Teich (Optik ist da ja auch ganz wichtig).

Ich habe mal zwei Jahre gar nichts gemacht. Das geht auch - superklares Wasser. Ich hatte einen Wald von Unterwasserpflanzen, die bis zur Oberfläche reichten. Schwimmen ging deshalb nicht - sah aber toll aus - ganz von allein.   Fische waren da nicht drin - wäre aber sicher auch noch ok gewesen. Das war aber nicht mein Ziel. Also irgendwie anders. 

Wir mutmaßen was welchen Einfluss auf unsere Wasserqualität hat. Alles schön und gut - mag zum Teil auch so sein, aber ganz wichtige Einträge von Nährstoffen (vor allem Phosphat) kommen aus der Luft oder aus den Steinen, die wir selbst in den Teich gelegt haben. Ich messe fast Null Phosphat und doch gib es Fadenalgen auf meinem "Wasserfallstein", der aus Hartsandstein ist. Hier gibt es Helfer, die aus dem Mineral-Phosphat (gebunden mit Aluminium, Eisen oder Kalzium) das verwertbare Orthophosphat machen (z.B. Mykorrhizapilze). Wer hätte das gedacht. 

Das sind die kleinen Unterschiede, die wir hier so kundtun - unsere Erfahrungen. In meinem Schwimmteich gibt es bis auf diesen Wasserfallstein nicht viel "Stein". Die liegen alle am Ufer - aber auch im Koiteich wo alles wächst und wachsen soll und was runterfällt wird abgesaugt.   Es gibt schon mal eine Blüte von __ Entengrütze - so nenne ich das. Das Wasser ist aber immer ganz klar - es gibt trotz der Kois viele Unterwasserpflanzen! Die mögen die anscheinend nicht. 
Durch Beruhigung kann sich das Sediment setzen - dann muss es nur noch raus; sonst wird es immer mehr und die o.g. Pilze z.B. freuen sich. Die Mineralisierung im Sediment (am besten anaerob) ist nicht endgültig (wie am Wasserfallstein). Es wird wieder irgendwann verwertbar für Pflanzen. In meinem Schwimmteich würden Pflanzen nicht oder fast nicht wachsen (dafür gibt es den Koiteich). Wer Pflanzen im Teich haben möchte, wird es nie so ganz nährstoffarm haben dürfen.

Das ist vielleicht der einzige Trick, den ich anwende. Zwei Teiche mit sehr unterschiedlichem Wasser - optisch in einer Anlage. Ich schwimme in klarem Wasser, wo die Pflanzen, die man am "Teichrand" sieht, gar nicht wachsen würden. Sie stehen in ganz anderem Wasser. Das wird nicht anders möglich sein. Aber dafür habe ich keine Filtergräben, Kiesfilter und andere mehr oder weniger unschöne, wartungsintensive Zonen. 

Eigentlich ist das sogar sehr natürlich. Denken wir nur an uns selbst. Da haben alle Organe ihren Platz und arbeiten - meisten - zusammen. Auch äußerlich bilden __ Nase, Mund, Augen ... das Gesicht. Alle haben unterschiedliche Aufgaben und gehören doch zusammen. Meine Teiche gehörten optisch zusammen - funktional nicht, wenn gleich z.B. heute aufgrund eines dicken Rohrkolbens der Bachzulauf zum Koiteich so dicht war, dass das Wasser z.T. in den Schwimmteich übergelaufen ist. Das passiert - ist aber kein Problem.  Ich möchte das optimieren und dazu brauche ich Erfahrungen, die ich selbst nicht mehr machen möchte (gebe dafür meine weiter). Für alles mögliche. Z.B. eine Frage, die mich beschäftigt. Wie hoch schafft ein Luftheber das Wasser zu heben? 15 cm - denke ich. Das würde für meinen Wasserfall nicht ausreichen.  Ich habe im Winter eine 50 Watt Pumpe und im Sommer eine 150 Watt Pumpe - geht weniger bei 70 cbm, die der Schwimmteich allein hat?

Finde ich toll, dass Ihr so engagiert seid. Nur so am Rande

Gruß von der Gang
Wolf


----------



## Geisy (14. Sep. 2020)

Hallo Wolf
Es gibt Luftheber die können deutlich höher. Ich hab schon 2m Höhe geschafft. Das können aber normale Pumpen besser bei weniger Stromverbrauch.
Luftheber sind ideal zum umwälzen auf einer Höhe.


----------

